# Copper Yellow Imbellis x Copper Yellow Imbellis [Spyro x Lythalia]



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)

Spyro and Lythalia








Spyro:








Lythalia:








Spyro with Fry:








The fry became free-swimming on August 24, 2022.

Babies at 6 weeks old 10/05/22 - there are 142 of them!









My favorite baby (6 weeks):


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Wow, beautiful fish you have there! Keep us updated, I’ll be excited to see what these guys look like as they grow 😀


----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)

Some of the larger babies are starting to show more defined scales/iridescence. They will be 7 weeks old in 2 days.















I moved the position of the livht for these next photos:


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

I love them so many 😱 I feel bad for the father🤣


----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)

It's hard to take pictures that correctly showcase how shiny these fish are becoming. The pink/clear have a light coloured iridescence while the darker ones are starting to show iridescence most similar to their father's, where it can be gold, purple, or blue.


----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)

While the babies huddle, asking for food, I figured this would be a good time to snap a picture and showcase the differences among them. There's a nice mix of the clear/pinks (who we call blondies) and the darker ones, who I suspect will look like their parents.


----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)

I'm really hoping the blondies stay cellophane-esque - I'm really liking how the iridescence is showing up on them. It's harder to see on them than compared to their grey-ish siblings. Managed to get some new pics today.


----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)

These were taken last night. I love how the irridescence is noticeably changing colour now! They will be 8 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Wow! Can’t wait to see when there true colour pops!


----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)




----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)

Somehow, the irridescence gets brighter! Even the blondies have a nice glow to them. 

We ended up separating one baby into his own tank because his dorsal got nipped. I was surprised to find it had healed by the next day, but he is still going to stay in his own 10g.


----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)

This is the guy we isolated into his own tank.


----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)

Mass picture dump  they're so cute!


----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)




----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)

Another update! The blondies are still light coloured but are gaining nice irridescence.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Really nice. I'm wondering if the light-colored ones will remain like that...!


----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> Really nice. I'm wondering if the light-colored ones will remain like that...!


I'm wondering, too! They haven't drastically changed much and are just over 11 weeks old. I'll keep this updated if they change (or don't!)


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

Cuties


----------



## Arrawrs (3 mo ago)




----------

